# Was ist "geiler"? 4K oder 144Hz



## PCIT (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen Bildschirm zulegen (erstmal unabhängig von der Graka) und frage mich, was wohl das bessere Gaming-Erlebnis bieten wird: 4K oder 144Hz?
Möchte nicht viel mehr als 400€ hinlegen, wenn 4K dann vermutlich 28" und wenn 144Hz vermutlich FHD 24", vielleicht mit GSync, da aktuell und in Zukunft Nvidia.  Höhenverstellbar muss der Bildschirm sein.


----------



## Redrudi (10. Oktober 2017)

Was ist geiler..
Der eine findet 4k geiler der andere schwört auf 144Hz.Ich habe einen 27 Zoll WQHD mit 144Hz und Gsync.Bei 4K würde ich unbedingt einen Sync Moni nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

WQHD mit 144Hz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WQHD mit 144Hz.



So ist es!
Der beste Kompromiss zwischen Grafik und Hz!


----------



## Schleifer (10. Oktober 2017)

Hatte mir vor nem Jahr zu Testzwecken einen 27'' 4K Schirm geholt (LG 27UD68P-B), da viele 4K so bejubeln. Persönliche Meinung: Na ja. Man sieht einen Unterschied, sieht auch schön aus. Ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht so BÄM! Aufgrund von stark unterschiedlicher Ausleuchtung ging der wieder zurück.
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich mir dann zu Testzwecken einen 24'' 144Hz Schirm geholt. Meinung: Na ja. Ja, läuft irgendwie flüssiger und ist irgendwie auch leicht angenehmer, aber jetzt meines Erachtens nicht wirklich doll. Ich spiele aber auch keine Shooter oder so. Hab nach zwei Tagen eigentlich keine Unterschiede zu 60Hz mehr wahrgenommen. Vielleicht unterbewusst, aber nicht aktiv. Auch der Bildschirm ging daher leider zurück.
Nutze nun weiterhin meinen FHD 60Hz Schirm aus 2012. 

Hier im Forum laufen einige Leute rum, die 144Hz bejubeln und andere, die 4K bejubeln. Ich persönlich finde beides verschmerzbar. Im Zweifel würde ich 4K klar vorziehen. Vielleicht ist WQHD mit 144Hz wirklich das Beste, kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Oktober 2017)

FHD 144Hz mit 4x DSR ist natürlich am geilsten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2017)

Am geilsten ist 4K @ 120 Hz aufm OLED.
Gibts bei Dell für rund 5000 Ocken.


----------



## Mitchpuken (10. Oktober 2017)

Kommt drauf an. Was spielst du denn? Viel oder sogar nur Shooter, dann 144hz. Keine Shooter, dann UHD. Wobei UHD mit gsync gibt es nicht bei 400€.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist 4K @ 120 Hz aufm OLED.
> Gibts bei Dell für rund 5000 Ocken.



Du weisst schon, dass der so nie erschienen ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2017)

Keine Ahnung ob man den kaufen konnte/kann oder nicht - ich habs aufgrund des Preises nie versucht.


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2017)

Frag 100 User und du bekommst 100 verschiedene Antworten.
Meine Meinung: Hz*>*Auflösung
Denn letzteres lässt sich per DSR/VSR "künstlich" in die Höhe treiben. Mehr Hz wird schwierig


----------



## Thoddeleru (10. Oktober 2017)

Du brauchst auch entsprechende Hardware für 4K. Selbst ne 1080Ti schafft da bei höchsten Einstellungen oft keine 60 FPS.

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2017)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch entsprechende Hardware für 4K. Selbst ne 1080Ti schafft da bei höchsten Einstellungen oft keine 60 FPS.



Die frage ist, ob man immer die höchsten Einstellungen haben muss.
Glaub mir, Hoch auf 4K sieht Welten besser aus als Ultra auf WQHD. Beides ist mit ner 1080Ti kein Thema mit 60+ fps.

Dass man sowas nicht mit ner 200€-GPU hinbekommt ist natürlich klar.


----------



## RtZk (10. Oktober 2017)

Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch entsprechende Hardware für 4K. Selbst ne 1080Ti schafft da bei höchsten Einstellungen oft keine 60 FPS.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk



Er hat eine Titan X, die ist bei gleichem Takt nicht schneller als eine Ti , lediglich die Titan Xp ist dann rund 5% schneller für rund 1300€ kann man da ein wahres Schnäppchen machen.

@TE wer nie 144hz gesehen oder selbst benutzt hat wird es auch nicht vermissen


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> wer nie 144hz gesehen oder selbst benutzt hat wird es auch nicht vermissen


Gilt auch für 4K.


----------



## Rwk (11. Oktober 2017)

Geschmacksache...für mich auf jeden Fall 1440p@144Hz!


----------

